

Lemmings is 20 years old today - sambeau
http://scottishgames.net/2011/02/11/it-was-20-years-ago-today/

======
JacobAldridge
In contrast to the oft-proclaimed response to these sort of things, this news
actually makes me feel _young_. I mean, Lemmings has been around _forever_ ,
and when forever turns out to only be twenty years I feel much, much younger.

Also, I totally sucked at Lemmings. It wasn't until Worms arrived that I found
my cute little animal with a death wish.

Also also - Lemming suicide is basically a fiction created by Disney's _Wild
Kingdom_ in 1958. <http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/lemmings.asp>

~~~
ezy
Maybe this is different for people who remember a world without Lemmings? I
remember buying a copy of Lemmings for the Amiga... so that 20 yrs makes me
feel super old. :-)

~~~
SwellJoe
Agreed. I remember when Lemmings was the best game of the year. It was one of
few I forked out money for on the Amiga. I wasn't much of a gamer by the time
I had moved to Amiga, as I'd found other things to occupy my interest
(programming, music, and networks, mostly). Knowing it is 20 years old is a
reminder of my mortality, and not a "I'm so young!" moment.

I still find myself playing it for a while whenever anyone posts a link to the
online version. And, it's still a compelling gaming experience. Like Tetris,
it never really gets old.

------
homecoded
I loved Lemmings. Is used to write the level codes on little post-it notes and
stuck them all around me. After a few days my room looked like Mr. Nash's
garage in 'A Beautiful Mind'.

------
akavlie
"...followed by a cease-and-desist letter from Sony."

I thought that was just a random reference to Sony's recent legal trigger
happiness. Didn't realize they actually owned Lemmings until reading comments
here.

That was one of the most ported games in history. Imagine all the platforms it
could appear on now, if Sony didn't own it.

------
seanc
If you're looking to recreate the lemmings experience on modern hardware,
don't forget Pingus:

<http://pingus.seul.org/>

My kids and I have hours of fun with this game. My only complaint is that the
penguins can't swim.

~~~
m_myers
Yeah, that always bothered me when I played Frogger too.

------
localhost3000
One of the most memorable games of my childhood. I don't know what a PS3
version would look like, but I'd love to play one.

~~~
sambeau
I had the privilege of working with Mike Dailly and Russell Kay (and Dave
Jones) last year.

Mike and I (and Bill who did the physics for GTA) made a 3D lemmings-like
prototype with 100,000 blue & green zombies in a city-like environment. And a
cute tank :)

It started (as Lemmings did) with Mike just fooling about trying to see how
many sprites he could get animating on screen at once. He managed 1,000,000 of
the original lemmings sprites walking around on modern hardware.

Sigh. Happy days.

~~~
moe
There actually was an official "Lemmings 3D" in which you could even switch to
the first person view of individual lemmings.

Unfortunately apart from the novelty factor the game-play was pretty bad,
nowhere near the 2d lemmings.

Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAeFxDbNTsA>

~~~
jamesgeck0
Lemmings Revolution was pretty fun. The 3D was almost superfluous, of course,
but it was a neat way to retain the 2D gameplay while looking modernish.

------
Maakuth
Someone has taken time to rip some of the music tracks from the game and make
them avaiable. <http://www.mirsoft.info/gmb/music_info.php?id_ele=NjMz>

~~~
whatrocks
I have been crushing these Lemmings tunes on YouTube all morning.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM7wBdPYric>

I just want to start digging like a maniac. Or blocking traffic. Or laying
bricks. Or parachuting with an umbrella.

------
pixelbeat
There were lots of good games from around then, which I've recently enjoyed
playing on dosbox.

You can see screenshots and videos of lemmings et. al. here:
<http://www.pixelbeat.org/misc/dosbox/>

------
benwerd
I miss Lemmings. Is there a version that'll run on today's PCs? Without using
Dosbox, that is.

~~~
tomafro
There a browser version: <http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/>

~~~
cstuder
You should probably mention, that this Javascript-based DHTML-version is from
2004.

I remember being completely amazed seeing that. Javascript was so much harder
back then.

------
ctdonath
iPad version please!!!

~~~
sambeau
It's owned by Sony so that very unlikely I'm afraid

~~~
fbailey
shows how clever it is to be a content producer and hardware manufacturer at
the same time..

~~~
m_myers
It certainly is. It's very nearly the same strategy that took Sun to the
dizzying heights it enjoys today.

------
matthewn
Lemmini (<http://lemmini.de/>) is a fantastic way to play Lemmings on modern
hardware. (The data files you'll need are easily torrentable.)

------
Qz
This came up on another thread a while back, but Psygnosis still officially
has the awesomest logo of all time.

